# Dual Drive shifting issues



## chris999 (Apr 27, 2006)

I just built up a bike for my son using an Sram Dual Drive rear hub and 3 x 9 shifter.
The Shimano rear derailleur I installed does not shift well at all. 
It skips gears. 
Do I need to use an Sram Dual Drive rear derailleur?


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, I believe that you need a SRAM rear derailleur for that bike.


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

a SRAM shifter will not play well with a shimano derailleur. Their pull rations are different (1:1 vs 2:1) so the indexing doesn't fly. I'm not sure if the dualdrive derailleur has any specific uniqueness in this regard relative to other SRAM derailleurs.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Oh, the horror!!! It's like looking at a picture of a gutted child. Look at those external gears ... exposed to the elements ... bleeding oil ... slowly dying on the trail. 

Sir, if you have any love for your son, you'll get him an internal gear hub.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

bsdc said:


> Oh, the horror!!! It's like looking at a picture of a gutted child. Look at those external gears ... exposed to the elements ... bleeding oil ... slowly dying on the trail.
> 
> Sir, if you have any love for your son, you'll get him an internal gear hub.


Um... he did. It's right there. It just takes a cassette too. Dual drive. Cassette and internal 3spd.


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Schmucker said:


> Um... he did. It's right there. It just takes a cassette too. Dual drive. Cassette and internal 3spd.


What? There's an inny and an outy? I'm confused. A hermaphodite drivetrain?


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

I think the SRAM Dual Drive is a relabelled X-5. Any SRAM derailer should work for you with that setup.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

is that a mongoose?


----------

